# Nostalgia Stock Cars



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello all....I am sending this link to a photo page that my friend Tim Mc Donough put together of some of my work.
Thanks for taking a look see...Hope it opens ok!
Tjettom

http://www.tim.mcdonough.net/tjet_tom.html


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

VERY cool!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful Cars! :thumbsup: They are perfect!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Inspiring!
Thanx for sharing!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Excellent! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Awesome...*

Some of the best Weekend Warriors I've ever seen. I also like the fact that you race on skinnies too (warms the heart). There is one thing wrong with your link though... NEEDS MORE PICS !!!! ... _I bookmarked this one right away... thanks for sharing it_ :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still drooling! Great lookers. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Great stuff.Where has this guy been hiding? Tom


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet!! What a time trip!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

It open just fine!!! Great stuff!!! I wish I could hire these guys at the shop!!! Nice detail work, Thanks for posting!!!...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sweet custom stocker buils!!!*

Thanks for the link and love the custom work done on those cars...very cOoL, VERY cOoL indeed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...zilla


----------

